
Ask HN: Why is IndieHackers website so slow? - seddin
My PC is pretty decent but that website just feels so slow and sometimes Firefox stops executing the scripts on it, why isn&#x27;t it just like hackernews ?
======
imshashank
This is so random to be asked on HN! Why don't you ask the founder.

But to be true, I do not think IH is slow. If there are a lot of comments then
it might take time to load.

------
atian
The app is written in Ember. Ember is slow with lists.

------
quickthrower2
I don’t know but if I had to guess it seems to use ajax for everything. They
should consider pre-rendering content.

------
boredmgr
What are your suggestions in terms of low hanging fruits to make it fast?

------
realpanzer
it is slow from Android also.

